# Moisture has allowed me to retain tremendous length



## tsturnbu (May 11, 2008)

Hey ladies

I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely.  So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 11, 2008)

I love your hair. I am in your photo album all of the time so thanks for sharing!


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2008)

You HAVE gotten a lot of growth! You hair looks way fuller now that it's even. So pretty! It looks great!


----------



## bbdgirl (May 11, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. *So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7*.


 
@ bolded...I must say that I totally agree, esp about the damp part. I know most people would think that it would be detrimental to one's health to be walking around with damp hair but I know that it works. I personally am going to go back to what has always worked for me.  thanks for posting this, b/c now I know that I am not crazy!!!


----------



## hopeful (May 11, 2008)

bbdgirl said:


> @ bolded...*I must say that I totally agree, esp about the damp part.* I know most people would think that it would be detrimental to one's health to be walking around with damp hair but I know that it works. I personally am going to go back to what has always worked for me. thanks for posting this, b/c now I know that I am not crazy!!!


 

ITA.  I got my best growth wearing damp twists 24/7.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (May 11, 2008)

this was my first time looking at your album.  Your hair is growing nicely.  Pretty!


----------



## Rapunzel2B (May 11, 2008)

I totally agree!  I see so much growth and retention when I do this.  I don't know why I ever strayed from this.   I realized it and I just went back to it this month.  I am sticking to it this time!


----------



## Candycane044 (May 11, 2008)

Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!! Thank you for sharing and a big thanks for the advice!


----------



## PeggyFair (May 11, 2008)

Yep. Ever since I began my hair journey, I have been noticing the hair of other races of women, and what I'm noticing now is how their hair always looks hydrated, particularly the ones who have hair down their back. I have also always noticed that many of them have wet hair in the morning, you see tem on the bus or train, in the summertime,running their fingers through their hair to dry it and I used to think it was so strange and now I understand. So this is what separates many Black women from other races of women when it comes to  length retention, moisture and our need to infuse it RELIGIOUSLY in our hair.


----------



## divya (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful! Congrats on your progress! Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In is really good. You'll be waist length before you know it!


----------



## youwillrise (May 11, 2008)

beautiful hair and growth!

 i definitely notice when i'm washing and conditioning more often
 my moisture levels stay up higher and i retain more length

 which is why i'm going back to it.


----------



## charmtreese (May 11, 2008)

Im gonna have to try this!


----------



## Christa438 (May 11, 2008)

ITA. and you have some pretty hair! I have noticed that the ladies who wear them like 98% of the time have a lot of growth and thickness. That style def helps with retention.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (May 11, 2008)

divya said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on your progress! *Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In* is really good. You'll be waist length before you know it!


 where can i get this?


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 11, 2008)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> where can i get this?



Try Walmart of CVS......It comes in a large container with an orange lid.


----------



## JaneLane (May 11, 2008)

My mom was telling me about how people's hair used to "grow like crazy" when they had a jerry curl back in the day ... I guess it was because they kept it drippin'!


----------



## MsAngie (May 11, 2008)

This is a great post. Since I have been on a moisture(w/little protein) kick, my hair has done well, too. Congrats on retaining your progress, and thanks for sharing how you did it! 

ETA: You have beautiful hair, btw.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 11, 2008)

Kytten said:


> My mom was telling me about how people's hair used to "grow like crazy" when they had a jerry curl back in the day ... I guess it was because they kept it drippin'!


----------



## **SaSSy** (May 11, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


 
Do you stretch relaxers?


----------



## tsturnbu (May 11, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Im gonna have to try this!



Yeah. You can get this at Walmart. It has an orange lid and is in the "african american hair products" aisle.  I love it because it fully coats my hair. I would never put this in my hair if i was to wear it out (too heavy and it would make my hair look greasy).  However, in a bun, its perfect.  I actually am sure to saturate the hair with it on the ends and in the area where i put my scrunchie.  I do this because i know since my hair is in a bun every bun, there is a lot of stress to teh area, so i make sure the area has globs of moisturizer to fully coat the strands so my hair wont be bothered too much.

girls, if i can do it, u can do it. honestly, before this board, i thought i had jacked up hair....and so did my friends. i was one of those who in hight school had teh super dry ponytail and thought i looked cute though i had split ends and damaged hair....ewww gross i know.  anyway,  i started pampering my hair in 03 and i have been doing so well. its funny really, because ppl who met me after 03 think i have "good hair" and they do not believe i ever had short hair. sometimes they even dismiss all my hard work, and say but yo buur mother is light skin so ims ure u have her genes.  What??????????????????

 My friends from high school, however, they think i take some magic pills because they remember how jacked up my hair was and they cannot believe the change. it istruly a metamorphosis to them.  they are in complete shock. 

so, ladies, i am "bumming it" now, and wearing a bun, but come August, I will have  waist lenght hair and swinging it all over the place.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 11, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


That's pretty much my plan of action as well. I have a retention rate of 95% going now with the protective styling and moisture moisture moisture - protein and then more moistue


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 11, 2008)

Kytten said:


> My mom was telling me about how people's hair used to "grow like crazy" when they had a jerry curl back in the day ... I guess it was because they kept it drippin'!


This is so true! Mine grew like CRAZY! until I got it straightened...and didn't know what I doing.  I was BSL in 18 months of wearing a curl back in 1979 - 1980 ! LOL


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 11, 2008)

I believe this to be true. When I first went natural and I was cowashing everyday my hair grew like weeds. Its when I stopped and started trying to get fancy with straightening and hair coloring is when I ran into trouble. Im back to cowashing. 

OP your hair is beautiful.


----------



## RegaLady (May 11, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely.  So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


Very inspirational!  Now do you think spraying it throughout the day with water and glycerin, or some type of moisture spray will also help, primarily if you are wearing PS?


----------



## Pheonixx (May 11, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is so true! Mine grew like CRAZY! until I got it straightened...and didn't know what I doing.  I was BSL in 18 months of wearing a curl back in 1979 - 1980 ! LOL



That's true as far as what my beautician said. I thought hair wouldn't grow in a curl but she was telling me that in actuality the hair should grow steadily in a curl BECAUSE of all the moisture.

I'm just not a bun person but if I were I'd try this.   In any case I could imagine that this works--I cowash everyday and my breakage has stopped.


----------



## amwcah (May 11, 2008)

You and your hair are beautiful!  Do you have any pics from the beginning of your WL hair journey (2003)?


----------



## bbdgirl (May 12, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> Yep. Ever since I began my hair journey, I have been noticing the hair of other races of women, and what I'm noticing now is how their hair always looks hydrated, particularly the ones who have hair down their back. I have also always noticed that many of them have wet hair in the morning, you see tem on the bus or train, in the summertime,running their fingers through their hair to dry it and I used to think it was so strange and now I understand. *So this is what separates many Black women from other races of women when it comes to length retention, moisture and our need to infuse it RELIGIOUSLY in our hair.*


Exactly, I T A!!


----------



## mscocoface (May 12, 2008)

I have to concur with the moisture and low manipulation.

I too have been making sure some type of moisture either from water, spritzing or product is in my hair most of the day.

I keep my hair moist and I have noticed a real change in my hair the past month.

I did this when I first began my hair journey and had really good progress, well I am back to this and I really see a difference in my hair and it is now starting to grow at a much quicker pace than the last year and a half.

The only different was I was not cowashing as much and had even went down to cowashing once a week or sometimes every other week.  

When I was sick and could not get my hair wet the growth was even slower because it would be weeks before I could wet my hair and do anything with it.

You know how they say in the real estate world, LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION?

Well in the hair growth world for me it is MOISTURE, MOISTURE, MOISTURE!

I also have been doing the low manipulation.  Just keeping it in box braids and protective styles.

These are the keys for me so I am going to stay with this until....well I feel like changing it up or have reached my ultimate growth goal.

ITA with the OP.   It really works!!!!!


----------



## *Frisky* (May 12, 2008)

Lovely progress...last year Cantu Shea Butter was one of my staples and I did notice that my hair improved quite a bit. I was pretty much doing the same thing you were doing with the wet bunning. I am doing something similar now but I am using V05 conditioners as leave ins and they are working well too.


----------



## JustKiya (May 12, 2008)

Hrrm. I might have to up my moisture game this summer.......I'm already on the biweekly DC tip, and I do my morning and night mistings..... hrrm. 

 I really want one of those steam bonnet type thingys.


----------



## PittiPat (May 12, 2008)

Kytten said:


> My mom was telling me about how people's hair used to "grow like crazy" when they had a jerry curl back in the day ... I guess it was because they kept it drippin'!



This is so true.  My mom's hair was at its healthiest and longest when she had drippy hair.  Now ...   Thanks OP for the reminder and congrats!!


----------



## Fine 4s (May 12, 2008)

I tried this during my vaca by wearing buns and slathering on the *Cantu Shea Butter* (mostly to get rid of it) but I'm not sure it was the best thing for me. This product did not keep my hair moist.

Because I have a lot of fine 4b strands, a became difficult to keep up my bun without it tangling up. I also got nervous about the hair elastic causing breakage :S 

Now, I'm back to twisting and then putting them up in a bun and hopefully I can keep them in for weeks like Sonce of V.Merie from Nappturality....


----------



## SouthernTease (May 12, 2008)

Me too... low manipulation, buns, and moisture
really improved my hair...
I think that's the secret to growing hair...
I think if I were were even stricter with
this regimen... I would be able to appreciate
more length... but it's not for everybody...
you have to be very disciplined if you want to
see results faster.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 12, 2008)

This lets me know that what I am doing will pay off. I co-wash everyday (wet hair) and bun. Do you detangle often or just your hair back?



tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


----------



## NYAmicas (May 12, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Yeah. You can get this at Walmart. It has an orange lid and is in the "african american hair products" aisle. I love it because it fully coats my hair. I would never put this in my hair if i was to wear it out (too heavy and it would make my hair look greasy). However, in a bun, its perfect. I actually am sure to saturate the hair with it on the ends and in the area where i put my scrunchie. I do this because i know since my hair is in a bun every bun, there is a lot of stress to teh area, so i make sure the area has globs of moisturizer to fully coat the strands so my hair wont be bothered too much.
> 
> *girls, if i can do it, u can do it. honestly, before this board, i thought i had jacked up hair....and so did my friends. i was one of those who in hight school had teh super dry ponytail and thought i looked cute though i had split ends and damaged hair....ewww gross i know. anyway, i started pampering my hair in 03 and i have been doing so well. its funny really, because ppl who met me after 03 think i have "good hair" and they do not believe i ever had short hair. sometimes they even dismiss all my hard work, and say but yo buur mother is light skin so ims ure u have her genes. What??????????????????*
> 
> ...


 
I'm having similar experiences though my hair isn't as long as yours. My hair used to break so badly and stay by shoulder length  which caused me a lot of annoyance but now it's thriving. Now all of a sudden it's because I'm "mixed" (ha!) or some bs along those lines. 
Definetly going to try that Cantu if it has your hair looking so great!


----------



## NYAmicas (May 12, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> Me too... low manipulation, buns, and moisture
> really improved my hair...
> I think that's the secret to growing hair...
> I think if I were were even stricter with
> ...


 

Amazing progress in your sig. Wow.


----------



## Caramela (May 12, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> This lets me know that what I am doing will pay off. I co-wash everyday (wet hair) and bun. Do you detangle often or just your hair back?



I have the same routine of co-washing everyday and bunning. I detangle in the shower with my jilbere comb and the stream of the shower. 
I also strongly agree that moisture will help a great deal with growth and retention.


----------



## Bublin (May 12, 2008)

Its all well and good doing wet buns on long hair but what if you have short hair?  

How do us 'above the shoulder ladies' do the wet hair all day thing so that we can retain length?


----------



## TrendySocialite (May 12, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Its all well and good doing wet buns on long hair but what if you have short hair?
> 
> How do us 'above the shoulder ladies' do the wet hair all day thing so that we can retain length?


 
Personally for above the shoulder (which is where I was) there are only a couple of things I feel like you can do.

Rollersets or some other low-manipulation style
phony ponys (you will have to use some light gel or aloe vera gel)
That's how I grew my hair to a length where I could bun and have a few more protective styling options. When I was growing it out, phony ponys grew mine the fastest.


----------



## Bublin (May 12, 2008)

^^^ thanks for your reply.  Right now all i do is rollerset so i'll just continue.


----------



## Crystal22 (May 12, 2008)

Bublin said:


> ^^^ thanks for your reply. Right now all i do is rollerset so i'll just continue.


Your being above shoulder length shouldn't cause you to encounter too much breakage. Being above shoulder length is kindof a protective style in and of itself because the hair isn't brushing against the shoulders or getting caught on anything.  Make sure you keep you ends moisturized and you should hit shoulders in no time.  When you get to shoulders, thats when the trouble begins for most.


----------



## TLC1020 (May 12, 2008)

I absolutely luv your hair 
Yes I agree, I got so much growth from bunning and moisturizing..


----------



## audacity. (May 12, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


 
You know you are promoting PJism, right??? 

Good thing that I am in the market for a new moisturizer.  I didn't find this at Walmart (at least not at the one by my office) so I picked up some Profectiv Gowth Lotion (I think that is what is is called).  It has some good ingredients in it.

But yes, I agree, moisture and protection offer the best length retention!


----------



## prospurr4 (May 12, 2008)

Yes, I agree.  I retain so much length when I wear my bun that is slightly moist and sealed with extra virgin coconut oil.  I plan to be doing this a lot from now until December, when I expect to reach full waistlength.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 13, 2008)

So you Detangle everyday?



Caramela said:


> I have the same routine of co-washing everyday and bunning. I detangle in the shower with my jilbere comb and the stream of the shower.
> I also strongly agree that moisture will help a great deal with growth and retention.


----------



## Caramela (May 13, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> So you Detangle everyday?



 Yup. Every single day. I love it.


----------



## Neala21 (May 13, 2008)

I'm like 2seconds away from calling it an early leave from work just to go shop for products --pjism recovering addict who is trying to stop buying but you make it so hard with your lovely hair

Yeah- hs was the same thereabout but guys always thought my twin and I were of spanish decent. don't see it but whatever (I'm black for the most part {french and cherokee very small parts} and I think no one is truly pure black  since we all seemed to be a mix race since back in time} 

anyways back on topic....i think i will head to the store - i kind of made up mind...i m working on a moisture upage to retain length even more...So thanks to healthy promotion.  a good excuse to buy


----------



## Chicoro (May 13, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


 
I peeped your album and your hair is just beautiful. I would definitely stare at it if I saw your hair in person.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and *moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7*.


 
Definitely the moisture is a huge plus for my hair as well. My hair loves damp baggying so I know the rewards for my hair are obvious when I do them.


----------



## tsturnbu (May 13, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> This lets me know that what I am doing will pay off. I co-wash everyday (wet hair) and bun. Do you detangle often or just your hair back?



I do not detangle at all. Once I get in teh shower, i slap conditioner on it wet it, and then wash up.  10 minutes later, i rinse teh cond.out (i do not use my hands, just let teh water run down my scalp and back), and then turn teh water off, wring my hair, then slap the shea butter on it, with kemi oyl on teh ends to seal it in, and then bun it up with a scrunchie, adn another scrunchie to secure it. then i wrap a scarf on it and that is it.  i detangle once a week in the shower with the widest tooth comb i can find.....very gently....not thoroughly. i only do a thorough detangling onve every 2 weeks.  this has allowed me to retain thickness..when i conb too much i lose so much hair and my hair thins as a result because of all the breakage.


----------



## tsturnbu (May 13, 2008)

Chicoro said:


> I peeped your album and your hair is just beautiful. I would definitely stare at it if I saw your hair in person.



girl, YOUR hair is too die for.  i guess we would be staring at each other of we walked passed each other on the street. LOL. People would either think we were lesbians or wanted to fight each other.LOLLOL


----------



## tschizum (May 13, 2008)

cosign that cantu leave in is the truth!!!


----------



## Evalina1 (May 13, 2008)

do you guys use products with mineral oil and your hair only?  Soft Sheen Carson has a product that I love and I never use it on my scalp only on my hair and this product totally stop my shedding....


----------



## tsturnbu (May 13, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> do you guys use products with mineral oil and your hair only?  Soft Sheen Carson has a product that I love and I never use it on my scalp only on my hair and this product totally stop my shedding....



the first few ingredients in Cantu Shea butter is water, shea butter, soybean oil and proplyene glycol.  the ingredients are fab. i love it. i only put this on my hair when it is damp. if i put it on my hair when it is dry, it will dry hard. so it only goes on when its wet, and then i seal the moisture in with kemi oyl.  girl, the next day, when i run the water on my hair, it literally feels like liquid silk. I LOVE IT!


----------



## ebonylocs (May 15, 2008)

PeggyFair said:


> Yep. Ever since I began my hair journey, I have been noticing the hair of other races of women, and what I'm noticing now is how their hair always looks hydrated, particularly the ones who have hair down their back. I have also always noticed that many of them have wet hair in the morning, you see tem on the bus or train, in the summertime,running their fingers through their hair to dry it and I used to think it was so strange and now I understand. So this is what separates many Black women from other races of women when it comes to  length retention, moisture and our need to infuse it RELIGIOUSLY in our hair.


.

It's true that our hair needs moisture more than that of any other race, and that most black women would probably be better off getting their hair wet more often.

However, it's not as simple as, "If we wash as often as them, our hair will grow as easily as theirs". (Not saying that's what you were saying, but I hope no one interprets it at way.) There are differences in the cross-section shape of our strands, the thickness of the cuticle layer, and the smoothness of the cuticle that will always make our hair on the fragile side of the spectrum.

Back on topic: my hair LOVES water. It wants water every day. But my problem is, if I get it wet, I have to detangle it, or it looks very dready. And that means tangles, breakage, a lot of time spent. *So how do I rinse every day but have painless detangling? That is the question. *Right now I'm just spritzing my braidout every day without combing, but I'd prefer to rinse daily, because I hate build up and like fresh, clean hair.


----------



## Caramela (May 15, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Back on topic: my hair LOVES water. It wants water every day. But my problem is, if I get it wet, I have to detangle it, or it looks very dready. And that means tangles, breakage, a lot of time spent. *So how do I rinse every day but have painless detangling? That is the question. *



Do you own a shower comb?


----------



## PeggyFair (May 15, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> .
> 
> It's true that our hair needs moisture more than that of any other race, and that most black women would probably be better off getting their hair wet more often.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. Our hair is fragile compared to other races. Which is why we have to go that extra mile to protect our hair. 

As far as detangling, have you tried the oil rinsing method? This may be the answer to your detangling issues:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150965

You have to find the oil that is right for you. That is a loooong thread, but so worth the read.


----------



## ebonylocs (May 16, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Do you own a shower comb?



I have a wide toothed comb that I have TRIED to use in the shower. Does that count?  

My hair just laughs at it. I have to get out of the shower, put in leave-in and comb through in sections. Takes forever, and I can't see myself doing that every day, plus it seems like it would be very damaging. I used to be able to comb in the shower when I had short - medium natural hair. But now that it's BSL, relaxed (and slightly overprocessed), my hair does weird clinging and tangling when soaking wet.

Is a shower comb different?

For those that rinse / wash every day, and DON'T comb, how do you keep the hair looking presentable.


----------



## sweetsuccess (May 16, 2008)

*what abt those of us with nl sl hair?! i would love to do bunning everyday.. but my hair can barely go in a pony tail.*


tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


----------



## ebonylocs (May 16, 2008)

bump!................


----------



## brandy (May 16, 2008)

Your hair is amazing!


----------



## Mrs.Green (May 16, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my *secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7*.


 

I totally agree tsturnbu .   My hair stays wet/damp, moiturized and in a bun, my hair loves it 

I LOVE your hair!!!!!! My GAWD!! Can't wait to reach your length!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 16, 2008)

Your hair looks beautiful


----------



## MidBackCrisis (May 17, 2008)

*BEAUTIFUL HAIR.. I WAS ALL UP AND THRU UR FOTKI.. YOU ARE ANOTHER  HAIR-SPIRATION TO ME*


----------



## Lioness (May 17, 2008)

You have beautiful hair, Tsturnbu..

Moisure , moisturemoisture is the KEY to retaining length. I use the C&G method, and oil my scalp everyother day, and moisturise my braids everyother day with a braid spray. I find that when I am consistent with moisturizing evryother day, my hair grows very fast thank God 
The only thing which confuses me right now is:

How do you maintain your flat-ironed straight hair styles while using a high-moisture regimen?


----------



## skyborn09 (May 17, 2008)

I agree...my hair stays so moisturized and nice when I have it in buns and I keep more length that way. It's just that i don't like wearing buns.


----------



## kandegirl (May 17, 2008)

Your hair is lookin great. It's funny you posted this. I've been bunning my hair this past week with Cantu and (a little water on my brush-old school) and it's been working great. I think it really agrees w/ my hair but now it's time for cornrows for a while. I'll be getting those tomorrow.


----------



## tsturnbu (May 17, 2008)

Lioness said:


> You have beautiful hair, Tsturnbu..
> 
> Moisure , moisturemoisture is the KEY to retaining length. I use the C&G method, and oil my scalp everyother day, and moisturise my braids everyother day with a braid spray. I find that when I am consistent with moisturizing evryother day, my hair grows very fast thank God
> The only thing which confuses me right now is:
> ...




I don't.  I only where super straight styles once every 2 months.  after i get my hair straightened, i wear it out for 2 days, then its back in a wet bun.


----------



## memee1978 (May 17, 2008)

i staragiten my hair out only a few times out of the year.


----------



## HoneyA (May 17, 2008)

Moisture is definitely the key. My hair is usually slightly damp and it seems to work to help me retain length.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (May 19, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> I do not detangle at all. Once I get in teh shower, i slap conditioner on it wet it, and then wash up. 10 minutes later, i rinse teh cond.out (i do not use my hands, just let teh water run down my scalp and back), and then turn teh water off, wring my hair, then slap the shea butter on it, with kemi oyl on teh ends to seal it in, and then bun it up with a scrunchie, adn another scrunchie to secure it. then i wrap a scarf on it and that is it. i detangle once a week in the shower with the widest tooth comb i can find.....very gently....not thoroughly. i only do a thorough detangling onve every 2 weeks. this has allowed me to retain thickness..*when i conb too much i lose so much hair and my hair thins as a result because of all the breakage*.


 
this is exactly why i stopped the damp bunning maybe i'll try it this way with just my pony and not a fake one since my hair is not jet black and pin straight like most of the phony buns... but i wonder if the jilbere will make any difference


----------



## tsturnbu (May 20, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> this is exactly why i stopped the damp bunning maybe i'll try it this way with just my pony and not a fake one since my hair is not jet black and pin straight like most of the phony buns... but i wonder if the jilbere will make any difference



heck yes.... the jilbere will make a world of difference


----------



## Bosslady1 (May 20, 2008)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> this was my first time looking at your album. Your hair is growing nicely. Pretty!


 
I LOVE your dancing skill!


----------



## Lioness (May 20, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> I don't.  I only where super straight styles once every 2 months.  after i get my hair straightened, i wear it out for 2 days, then its back in a wet bun.



I LIKE your thinking!!!!! I've followed your fotki for a long time now and have seen that our hair types are very similar...I have been wondering HOW I can maintain my length with moisture but WITHOUT having to wear braids all the time (lots of moisture on braids looks neater for longer than most other moisturized styles on me). I am a moisture fiend lol...it's so GREAT for my hair, but I want to stop wearing braids by December 2008 , and I couldn't think how to maintain my moisture regi WITHOUT the braids..(and keep the hair neat)! I may be trying the wet bun method..

I respect your regi, Tsturnbu!!!! I am not surprised your hair has flourished so greatly...you will so be @ wl in no time on this regi.


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 20, 2008)

'Memba Geri Curls?  Moisture, moisture, moisture.  So many sista's grew their hair long with that product.  It was amazing cuz you didn't have to bun.

Downside was all that drippy grease.

All is all moisturized hair that is strong = long hair.


----------



## Lioness (May 20, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> 'Memba Geri Curls?  Moisture, moisture, moisture.  So many sista's grew their hair long with that product.  It was amazing cuz you didn't have to bun.
> 
> Downside was all that drippy grease.
> 
> *All is all moisturized hair that is strong = long hair*.



That's real talk...


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2008)

Now, does anyone spray anything to make it more moisturized during the day?


----------



## tsturnbu (May 20, 2008)

Lioness said:


> I LIKE your thinking!!!!! I've followed your fotki for a long time now and have seen that our hair types are very similar...I have been wondering HOW I can maintain my length with moisture but WITHOUT having to wear braids all the time (lots of moisture on braids looks neater for longer than most other moisturized styles on me). I am a moisture fiend lol...it's so GREAT for my hair, but I want to stop wearing braids by December 2008 , and I couldn't think how to maintain my moisture regi WITHOUT the braids..(and keep the hair neat)! I may be trying the wet bun method..
> 
> I respect your regi, Tsturnbu!!!! I am not surprised your hair has flourished so greatly...you will so be @ wl in no time on this regi.



girl, for years, i wore braids to grow my hair.   while i did retain lots of length, i always needed a major trim afterwards...negating my progress.  So, now i bun, and it is soooo much better than braids, imo, because not only are wet buns ultra low maintenance ( i wont redo the bun for 2 or 3 days) i am able to detangle every so often and not get severe tangles matting, which allows me to retain lenght.   i LOVE LOVE LOVE MY bun!


----------



## tsturnbu (May 20, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Now, does anyone spray anything to make it more moisturized during the day?



since my hair is fairly long, my bun stays damp for 2 days.  for shorter hair, i would suggest to GENTLY (treat it like you're unwrapping a sleeping baby from their blanket)  unwrap the bun every night and drench your hair in a creamy leave in (my hair is coarse and thick so a light leave in wont work for me...i need the thick stuff like cantu shea leave in), and then GENTLY wrap it back up in a bun.  

trust me, imo, the ultimate key to retain length in coarse, thick ( 4a/b or 4b) is moisture and LOW manipulation. Lots of girls here who have long hair, but wear their hair down everyday or wrap everyday or night, are amazing to me...but most do not have my hair type.  They usually have 4a or somewhere in the "3" family.  On this board, i find that most girls with my hair type cannot do that and reach great lenghts (mid-back or beyond).  we need LOW maintenance, LOTS of moisture, and little protein....empirical evidence of course...all from observation.


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> since my hair is fairly long, my bun stays damp for 2 days.*  for shorter hair, i would suggest to GENTLY (treat it like you're unwrapping a sleeping baby from their blanket)  unwrap the bun every night and drench your hair in a creamy leave in (my hair is coarse and thick so a light leave in wont work for me*...i need the thick stuff like cantu shea leave in), and then GENTLY wrap it back up in a bun.
> 
> * trust me, imo, the ultimate key to retain length in coarse, thick ( 4a/b or 4b) is moisture and LOW manipulation.* Lots of girls here who have long hair, but wear their hair down everyday or wrap everyday or night, are amazing to me...but most do not have my hair type.  They usually have 4a or somewhere in the "3" family.  On this board, i find that most girls with my hair type cannot do that and reach great lenghts (mid-back or beyond).  we need LOW maintenance, LOTS of moisture, and little protein....empirical evidence of course...all from observation.



Wow, you know your stuff!  Thank You!  Now, I spray African Royale and Infusium 23 in it every chance, during the day, do you think that works?  I do have 4a/b hair?


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Wow, you know your stuff!  Thank You!  Now, I spray African Royale and Infusium 23 in it every chance, during the day, do you think that works?  *I do have 4a/b hair?*


Not a question, I know I do!


----------



## tsturnbu (May 20, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Wow, you know your stuff!  Thank You!  Now, I spray African Royale and Infusium 23 in it every chance, during the day, do you think that works?  I do have 4a/b hair?



i like african royale. that is good to keep hair moist during the day....be sure to seal with oil or a creamy leabe in though.... that stuff dries up on me in a few hours. thick leave in keep my hair moist for 10 plus hours....if its in a bun then its moist for 24-36 hours.


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> i like african royale. that is good to keep hair moist during the day....*be sure to seal with oil or a creamy leabe in though.... that stuff dries up on me in a few hours. thick leave in keep my hair moist for 10 plus hours....if its in a bun then its moist for 24-36 hours*.


Good point!  Can you recommend a good creamy leave in.  I will have to buy some tomorrow, provided I am getting a PS put in this weekend.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## tsturnbu (May 20, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Good point!  Can you recommend a good creamy leave in.  I will have to buy some tomorrow, provided I am getting a PS put in this weekend.  Thank you for your help!


cantu shea butter is my staple. i have only seen it at walmart though. maybe your local bss will have it


----------



## TLC1020 (May 21, 2008)

Wow, you are definitely one of my hair inspirations. My hair is 4b thick and coarse which also requires thick creamy products. I am so happy that I learned what works for my hair texture and when people ask why I wear a bun all the time, I look and say b/c I its low maintenance and *I* like it.

 --->Moisture and bunning has allowed me to retain tremendous length<---   



tsturnbu said:


> since my hair is fairly long, my bun stays damp for 2 days. for shorter hair, i would suggest to GENTLY (treat it like you're unwrapping a sleeping baby from their blanket) unwrap the bun every night and drench your hair in a creamy leave in (my hair is coarse and thick so a light leave in wont work for me...i need the thick stuff like cantu shea leave in), and then GENTLY wrap it back up in a bun.
> 
> trust me, imo, the ultimate key to retain length in coarse, thick ( 4a/b or 4b) is moisture and LOW manipulation. Lots of girls here who have long hair, but wear their hair down everyday or wrap everyday or night, are amazing to me...but most do not have my hair type. They usually have 4a or somewhere in the "3" family. On this board, i find that most girls with my hair type cannot do that and reach great lenghts (mid-back or beyond). we need LOW maintenance, LOTS of moisture, and little protein....empirical evidence of course...all from observation.


----------



## memee1978 (May 21, 2008)

remeber to use products that work for you.i keep it very simple.also i agree,when the hair is kept moist,you can see the growth.....the key is to retain your growth..i only wear my hair out for special occasions......this helps me to keep my hair really long.but i do what works for me.great thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonylocs (May 21, 2008)

nm.....................


----------



## The Sweetest B (May 21, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> since my hair is fairly long, my bun stays damp for 2 days. for shorter hair, i would suggest to GENTLY (treat it like you're unwrapping a sleeping baby from their blanket) unwrap the bun every night and drench your hair in a creamy leave in (my hair is coarse and thick so a light leave in wont work for me...i need the thick stuff like cantu shea leave in), and then GENTLY wrap it back up in a bun.
> 
> trust me, imo, the ultimate key to retain length in coarse, thick ( 4a/b or 4b) is moisture and LOW manipulation. Lots of girls here who have long hair, but wear their hair down everyday or wrap everyday or night, are amazing to me...but most do not have my hair type. They usually have 4a or somewhere in the "3" family. On this board, i find that most girls with my hair type cannot do that and reach great lenghts (mid-back or beyond). we need LOW maintenance, *LOTS of moisture, and little protein*....empirical evidence of course...all from observation.


 
I am a newbie, been here about a month.  I am leaning towards this observation with my hair as well.  I think I had protein overload.  Since coming here I have been trying to work out the protein/moisture balance and my hair seems to  moisture.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 1, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> so, ladies, i am "bumming it" now, and wearing a bun, but come August, I will have  waist lenght hair and swinging it all over the place.


Any updates?


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Your hair looks great! Continue to do what you're doing with your hair!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 1, 2008)

OP you have beautiful hair!


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 1, 2008)

Miss*Tress said:


> Any updates?


 I wanna know, too. tsturnbu, were you able to reach your august goal?


----------



## DaPPeR (Sep 1, 2008)

OP's hair is gorgeous...I can imagine how long it is now


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 1, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


 
When you say damp hair I want to understand.
Are you wetting the hair daily puting in moisture
then bunning for the day? Do you wet it every day?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 1, 2008)

Moisture via co-washing is the truth!  I did it during my last 3 month stretch and my hairdresser said I had NO split ends! After 3 months! She didn't even trim.  She waited until I came back 2 weeks later to get my highlights touched up - she said the bleach would open up my ends.  But that's never happened before where I had NO SPLIT ENDS after 12 weeks!

I am also doing this with dd.  Her hair got real dry this summer and over an inch had to be chopped off.  Cowashing is keeping her hair SOOOOOO soft and easy to style.


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 1, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Moisture via co-washing is the truth!  I did it during my last 3 month stretch and my hairdresser said I had NO split ends! After 3 months! She didn't even trim. She waited until I came back 2 weeks later to get my highlights touched up - she said the bleach would open up my ends. But that's never happened before where I had NO SPLIT ENDS after 12 weeks!
> 
> I am also doing this with dd. Her hair got real dry this summer and over an inch had to be chopped off.  Cowashing is keeping her hair SOOOOOO soft and easy to style.


 
Just so I am clear cowashing is when you wet the hair and put a moisture conditioner on rinse out and style? Do you only cowash or did you use shampoo for some washes?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2008)

moisture is always the truth. i wear my hair down everyday and i am still retaining alot of hair. right now im going back and forth between shescentit seyani butter and hairveda green tea butter. i might buy the cantu leave in.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 1, 2008)

I have to cosign on the moisture.  I increased my weekly washes to every other day in June and have retained it.  The moisture I have found out has been key for the retention.  I was so skeptical about washing every other day, I was believing the myth that my hair would dry out- it has been the opposite, my hair has been more moist than it ever has.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 1, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> Just so I am clear cowashing is when you wet the hair and put a moisture conditioner on rinse out and style? Do you only cowash or did you use shampoo for some washes?


   Your are right.  All cowashing is using a conditioner to wash your hair rather than shampoo.


----------



## MissNina (Sep 1, 2008)

Daily co-washing is probably in the top 5 best things I've discovered for my hair so far.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 1, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I have to cosign on the moisture.  I increased my weekly washes to every other day in June and have retained it.  The moisture I have found out has been key for the retention.  I was so skeptical about washing every other day, I was believing the myth that my hair would dry out- it has been the opposite, my* hair has been more moist than it ever has*.



BIG FAT COSIGN

I believe the reason this summer was so good to my hair was because of all of the cowashing and what not I was doing to it. I would do that in the morning, lightly comb my hair into a bun, clip it, and let it dry. My amount of split ends decreased by more than 50%. Seriously, I was finding split ends left and right in certain sections of my hair and now, I find 2 in a section when I was finding 7 or 8.


----------



## kadej (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for all of this helpful info ladies!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> Just so I am clear cowashing is when you wet the hair and put a moisture conditioner on rinse out and style? Do you only cowash or did you use shampoo for some washes?


 
Yes.  I still use shampoo, but only every 7 - 10 days (usually when I want to wet set). I do this to avoid build up.  However, there are ladies who go much longer without shampooing. 

Every now and again a thread pops up about how to work out every day and still maintain your hair.  Cowashing and wet bunning has been my answer.  I've had to give up wearing my hair down every day but the health and growth of my hair is worth it. Plus I get a clean scalp/hair every day.  It feels so good to rinse away that sweat.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 2, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Yes.  I still use shampoo, but only every 7 - 10 days (usually when I want to wet set). I do this to avoid build up.  However, there are ladies who go much longer without shampooing.
> 
> Every now and again a thread pops up about how to work out every day and still maintain your hair.  Cowashing and wet bunning has been my answer.  I've had to give up wearing my hair down every day but the health and growth of my hair is worth it. *Plus I get a clean scalp/hair every day.  It feels so good to rinse away that sweat. *



Yes girl, especially when it is hot! I love it and my hair just drinks it up. The other day it was so hot here so I bought a bottle of water from the drugstore and just poured it on my whole head  The guy at the BP was like, I didn't know black girls could do that


----------



## deola (Sep 2, 2008)

Subscribing.......


----------



## RieB81 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm going to try this. I just twisted my hair and I'm going to leave them in for at least the next 3 weeks and mist daily with evco on the ends.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 2, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Yes.  I still use shampoo, but only every 7 - 10 days (usually when I want to wet set). I do this to avoid build up. However, there are ladies who go much longer without shampooing.
> 
> *Every now and again a thread pops up about how to work out every day and still maintain your hair. Cowashing and wet bunning has been my answer.*  I've had to give up wearing my hair down every day but the health and growth of my hair is worth it. Plus I get a clean scalp/hair every day. It feels so good to rinse away that sweat.


 

Agreed! Let the church say amen.  The bun, or in my case phony pony has been the answer.  I love that I can actually use up all my conditioners now.  And  I hate having sweat on my scalp too!


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 2, 2008)

I might try this next week I am about 5 weeks post last relaxer.
But my hair is only Neck Length so  I cant bun

If I want to try this should I get me ends clipped now.
The last clip was in June08


----------



## aribell (Sep 24, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I have to cosign on the moisture. I increased my weekly washes to every other day in June and have retained it. The moisture I have found out has been key for the retention. I was so skeptical about washing every other day, I was believing the myth that my hair would dry out- it has been the opposite, my hair has been more moist than it ever has.


 
ITA! I once thought that washing too often would dry out my hair, but that has not at all been the case.  I co-sign with whoever else said that cowashing has been one of the best pieces of advice I've learned on here.  I cowash my natural 'fro everyday (along with constantly spraying moisturizer in it) and I've never loved my hair more.


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 25, 2008)

how do you do the whole damp hair thing in the winter? I don't wanna catch a cold!


----------



## baddison (Sep 25, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> how do you do the whole damp hair thing in the winter? I don't wanna catch a cold!


 
Good question.  I have recently added co-washing to my regimen too.  I want to be ready for winter, but don't wanna get sick with a wet head.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2008)

moisture moisture moisture is the best thing in the world for hair. i no longer wet bun but i still moisturize morning and night (right now im using hydratherma naturals growth lotion and the first ingre. is water) and wear my hair pinned up. we'll see how long this lasts seeing as how i love to wear my hair out.


----------



## Toy (Sep 25, 2008)

cosigning on this thread moisture moisture moisture is the key to retaining hair.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 25, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> how do you do the whole damp hair thing in the winter? I don't wanna catch a cold!


 

Try washing your hair at night, put it in a pony and tie it down with a scarf- it should be dry in the morning.


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 25, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Try washing your hair at night, put it in a pony and tie it down with a scarf- it should be dry in the morning.



not mine..lol.  the top part would be dry but tht pony will still be wet...not even damp


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 25, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> not mine..lol. the top part would be dry but tht pony will still be wet...not even damp


 
Hey Sylver!  How's your stretch going? You gonna make it?


----------



## CandacyEliz (Sep 26, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Try washing your hair at night, put it in a pony and tie it down with a scarf- it should be dry in the morning.




This is what I've been doing for the last couple of months and I love it!

Until I see icycles growing from my head I'll be doing it all winter long


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 26, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> not mine..lol. the top part would be dry but tht pony will still be wet...not even damp


 

Okay - that made me laugh out loud.  Look at what your working w/ Sylver.  But your right, everyone's hair is different.  Just cause it works for me (fine head)- it may not work for everyone else.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 26, 2008)

nicola.kirwan said:


> ITA! I once thought that washing too often would dry out my hair, but that has not at all been the case. I co-sign with whoever else said that cowashing has been one of the best pieces of advice I've learned on here. I cowash my natural 'fro everyday (along with constantly spraying moisturizer in it) and I've never loved my hair more.


 

i have 4b nat like u and when i tried to cowash everyday...i got tangling maybe cos i didnt do anything to my hair afterwards besides moisturising...so mmy question is how do u style ur hair after cowashing everyday and waht spray moisturiser are u using?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 26, 2008)

For those of you concerned about keeping your hair moisturized during the winter I would suggest you moisturize the night before and/or the next morning ONLY moisturize your HAIR lightly not heavy and NOT the scalp. Concentrating on the ends and the middle of the hair. For the nape and hairline moisturize your fingers and lightly rub and pinch the hair not the skin. This way the scalp will be dry and warm but the hair will get the much needed moisture. It's not wet hair that gives us a cold it's prolonged wet skin.


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 27, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> Hey Sylver!  How's your stretch going? You gonna make it?



so far so goodthanks.  coming up on 7months.  jus gotta make it to march....


----------



## edenhere (Sep 27, 2008)

CurlyMoo,

I do the same thing. The night before, I moisturize my hair and then put a Moisture Lock cap on my head. In the morning my hair is really soft. The softness allows you to finger comb and clear any knots out of your hair.

ED
www.naturalhairgrows.com


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I decided since I'm keeping my hair under wraps til december I'll be wearing a shower cap under my doorag to retain moisture starting yesterday.


----------



## Noir (Sep 27, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> *wearing a shower cap under my doorag to retain moisture starting yesterday.*


This is what I do everyday and my hair is oh so moisturized


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 27, 2008)

edenhere said:


> CurlyMoo,
> 
> I do the same thing. The night before, I moisturize my hair and then put a Moisture Lock cap on my head. In the morning my hair is really soft. The softness allows you to finger comb and clear any knots out of your hair.
> 
> ...


 
Edenhere, thank you for the link. I am really enjoying the articles.   I especially like this one, I did everything except the Denman Brush. I don't know about that one.

http://biracialhair.org/Curly primer.html


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 27, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> so far so goodthanks. coming up on 7months. jus gotta make it to march....


 

_*Off Topic:*_

*u go girl!* 

_*snaps finger and twirls away*_

*On Topic:*

_*Slapped some Cantu on my head today and it calmed my fear about stretching to December..*.*hugs Sylver*_


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is an interesting website to read through. It's both funny and heartwarming. The creator of the website talks about her bi-racial heritage and how she learned how to care for her hair.

http://biracialhair.org/Welcome.html


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


 
Thanks so much  for sharing tsturnbu. I think I will start doing this now too.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 27, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


 
Thanks for this thread and introducing us to Cantu. I was wondering if I could just use this as a conditioner, after the shampoo-MT-Cantu then style? That would really simplify my regimen. I could comb my hair with this in it and just leave it in. I wonder if I would get the same amount of shine that I get with Miss Jessy's Curly Pudding?  I love how my hair shines after that but my hair is kinda crunchy and dry. But it looks fabulous and smells wonderful!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 27, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Moisture via co-washing is the truth!  I did it during my last 3 month stretch and my hairdresser said I had NO split ends! After 3 months! She didn't even trim.  She waited until I came back 2 weeks later to get my highlights touched up - she said the bleach would open up my ends.  But that's never happened before where I had NO SPLIT ENDS after 12 weeks!
> 
> I am also doing this with dd.  Her hair got real dry this summer and over an inch had to be chopped off.  Cowashing is keeping her hair SOOOOOO soft and easy to style.



How do you style your hair while wet, though? Do you bun it while wet; or do you let it air dry for a few hours, then bun?


----------



## tsturnbu (Sep 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks so much  for sharing tsturnbu. I think I will start doing this now too.



Girl, start doing it now!  I love my damp buns. I especially like when i wear them for awhile, (2 months) and then get a perm.  my reward for looking "jacked up" for 2 months is a few extra inches.  I love it. Well, maybe i dont looked jacked up, but certainly not as done up as i would like. 

Keep up the moisture.  I love my cantu shea butter, and castor oil soaked scrunchie.


----------



## tsturnbu (Sep 27, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> I wanna know, too. tsturnbu, were you able to reach your august goal?



check my fotki to find out!


----------



## kadej (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the info... quick question for those of you wearing damp buns on a daily basis... how often do you detangle?  I only ask because I'm natural and have very thick hair, so there is no way that I would be able to create a decent bun w/o combing through my hair.  TIA!


----------



## missty1029 (Sep 27, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Here is an interesting website to read through. It's both funny and heartwarming. The creator of the website talks about her bi-racial heritage and how she learned how to care for her hair.
> 
> http://biracialhair.org/Welcome.html


 
What ever this website says to do Im doing. I love her hair!  Thats my dream I tell you!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Sep 27, 2008)

mrs.km said:


> Thank you all so much for the info... quick question for those of you wearing damp buns on a daily basis... how often do you detangle?  I only ask because I'm natural and have very thick hair, so there is no way that I would be able to create a decent bun w/o combing through my hair.  TIA!



I co-wash every day, so I detangle every day too.
I find this to be less damaging to my hair and i never wear my hair out for it to get tangled in the first place.
I only comb while in the shower with condish in my hair and when I bun, I just slick my hair back with a boar bristle brush.

HTH.

Thanks for the great info tsturnbu, great thread!


----------



## Shalilac (Sep 27, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Girl, start doing it now!  I love my damp buns. I especially like when i wear them for awhile, (2 months) and then get a perm. * my reward for looking "jacked up" for 2 months is a few extra inches. * I love it. Well, maybe i dont looked jacked up, but certainly not as done up as i would like.
> 
> Keep up the moisture.  I love my cantu shea butter, and castor oil soaked scrunchie.



I really luv that you said that. I just realized I'd been over proteining my hair to death causing dryness breakage and split ends. So now I'm on a moisture mission. I'll be bunning til Mar/Apr with loads and globs of moisture  . I hope I get the same result as you... healthy beautiful hair


----------



## tsturnbu (Sep 27, 2008)

mrs.km said:


> Thank you all so much for the info... quick question for those of you wearing damp buns on a daily basis... how often do you detangle?  I only ask because I'm natural and have very thick hair, so there is no way that I would be able to create a decent bun w/o combing through my hair.  TIA!



I detangle about every 2 weeks.  every 2 days, i run warm water over my hair to get any smells out and put my hair right back in the bun...comb does not touch my hair. my hands smooths my hair and because the cantu shea butter is still on my hair, my hair slides right back in place.  i do have lots of shedding though when i wash it 2 weeks later, so i am very gentle with it.


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful progress!!! Your fotki has been blown up today - You are inspiring!


----------



## bbdgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> I detangle about every 2 weeks. every 2 days, i run warm water over my hair to get any smells out and put my hair right back in the bun...comb does not touch my hair. my hands smooths my hair and because the cantu shea butter is still on my hair, my hair slides right back in place. i do have lots of shedding though when i wash it 2 weeks later, so i am very gentle with it.


 
Now that's what I call lo-manipulation!!!  I am getting back on this track!


----------



## edenhere (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you Curly Moo.

ED


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Sep 28, 2008)

Noir said:


> This is what I do everyday and my hair is oh so moisturized


 
Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my hair hasnt been this soft EVER I was like wowwwwwww ​


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 28, 2008)

missty1029 said:


> What ever this website says to do Im doing. I love her hair! Thats my dream I tell you!!!! Thanks!


 
You are welcome. Yeah I know, I just adore her story and think she is doing a great thing. I am so proud of her. Her hair is just gorgeous. I understand her past frustrations and teared up on more than one occasion especially when I see all that beautiful hair that should be on my head.   I will be buying that Denman brush. Dammit I was so against brushing while wet and only using the comb now it will be the opposite. Oh well, let's see where it gets me. I am looking to change up my regimen to be more simple. And it looks like her method is as simple as I want it.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 28, 2008)

edenhere said:


> Thank you Curly Moo.
> 
> ED


 
Most Welcome!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 28, 2008)

edenhere said:


> CurlyMoo,
> 
> I do the same thing. The night before, I moisturize my hair and then put a Moisture Lock cap on my head. In the morning my hair is really soft. The softness allows you to finger comb and clear any knots out of your hair.
> 
> ...


 
Oh by the way, what is a moisture lock cap? You almost slipped that one by me but I just caught it.


----------



## edenhere (Sep 28, 2008)

Curly Moo,

You can find the moisture lock cap here:

http://www.expertwigs.com/_e/Access...ATIN_DRAWSTRING_CAP_W_MOISTURE_LOCK_0090_.htm

or at most local beauty supply stores.

It's three layers of satin, plastic, then satin again. It's also used as a conditioning cap, but I use it overnight. I put my moisturizer on, twist up my hair and then put the cap on. In the morning, my hair is really soft.

--ED 
www.NaturalHairGrows.com


----------



## Shalilac (Sep 28, 2008)

edenhere said:


> Curly Moo,
> 
> You can find the moisture lock cap here:
> 
> ...



Ooooh! interesting! Looks like exactly what I need. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 28, 2008)

edenhere said:


> Curly Moo,
> 
> You can find the moisture lock cap here:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you. I just had a few questions. Is it comfortable to sleep in? Is satin really a soft polyester?


----------



## CandacyEliz (Sep 28, 2008)

This moisture system really works. Its just hard for me b/c my hair is short and its hard to bun without weating pieces...

Definitely a do!


----------



## edenhere (Sep 28, 2008)

Curly Moo,

At first, yes, it was uncomfortable; I started wearing it during the hotter months, and my head would become warm because the plastic in the layers trap the moisture. For me, it wasn't the satin, (which you're right is a soft polyester), that was the issue, it was the heat that was trapped which does the moisturizing of your hair. It's like you're doing a steam treatment every night with your hair and at first it can be uncomfortable.

However, you can do variations on this, I also used a silk wrap over my hair and then put a simple plastic cap over it and slept on it, and I also experienced the same effect. The key is the steam. If the moisturizer and the steam from your body which leaves your head can work together, then in the morning, you'll notice the difference. This is just a variation of the baggy method, and other ways people tie up their hair at night with a cap. The key is the mini steam treatment.

--ED
www.NaturalHairGrows.com


----------



## kadej (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks so much - I'm definitely purchasing one of those caps!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 29, 2008)

This is very interesting...


----------



## tsturnbu (Oct 26, 2008)

you can still lock in moisture without wearing a bun.
You can do the baggies method (small bun in your hair wrapped with a plastic cap and covered with a hair piece); or

if your hair is very short, you can use a moisturizer to slick it back, with a cute side part part

or you can just condition wash your hair daily and seal with oil and a creamy leave in.

girl, your hair doesnt have to be long to lock in the moisture



CandacyEliz said:


> This moisture system really works. Its just hard for me b/c my hair is short and its hard to bun without weating pieces...
> 
> Definitely a do!


----------



## Juliagizzle (Oct 26, 2008)

Ur hair is so smooth and puuuurrdyful lol.
I sealed with oil and did a bun and it does really seem to lock in moisture, even better than braiding it and ssatin scarf...but dumb question ummm how do u do ur bun. I just put a pony tail holder twist it up and then another holder. It that good?:erplexed I dont dont if thats the best ways for less breakage.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2008)

Girl tsturnbu, thank you for the reminder about the Cantu Shea leave in creme, that has saved my hair a lot especially when stretching my relaxer which I am doind right now, makes it really soft and manageable for detangling, so Ima pull that out today and use right after I wash this DC out of my hair.


----------



## tsturnbu (Oct 26, 2008)

after i moisturize my hair with cantu shea butter, i put my hair in a very low ponytail, and secure with a cloth scrunchie soaked in castor oil.  then i wrap my ponytail hair (moisturized with cantu shea butter) around the bun/scrunchie, and secure it with another castor oil soaked scrunchie. 

when i take my bun  down the next day in the shower, my ends are still damp and moisturized.  then i do the whole process all over again. 



Juliagizzle said:


> Ur hair is so smooth and puuuurrdyful lol.
> I sealed with oil and did a bun and it does really seem to lock in moisture, even better than braiding it and ssatin scarf...but dumb question ummm how do u do ur bun. I just put a pony tail holder twist it up and then another holder. It that good?:erplexed I dont dont if thats the best ways for less breakage.


----------



## tsturnbu (Oct 26, 2008)

girl, i have started a love affair with cantu shea butter!



Aggie said:


> Girl tsturnbu, thank you for the reminder about the Cantu Shea leave in creme, that has saved my hair a lot especially when stretching my relaxer which I am doind right now, makes it really soft and manageable for detangling, so Ima pull that out today and use right after I wash this DC out of my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> girl, i have started a love affair with cantu shea butter!


 
tst, I used my Cantu shea leave-in con, and i tell you, as usual, it did not disappoint, detangling was a breeze.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am on my quest for waist length hair. For the lsat 4 months, I have been moisturizing my hair with Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner creme, and wearing a bun. i must say, i have really been able to retain length. my hair grows about .5 inch per month, and i think i have retained all of my lenghth. even with trims to correct unevenness, my hair has been growin nicely. So, my secret for hair retention....buns and moisture...i.e. no manipulation and damp hair 24/7.


______________________________________________________________

I love this stuff. So are you using a spray bottle to wet your hair or are you jumping in the shower. I'm getting to the point that I have to have water in my hair at least every two days. My hair gets so dry.


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Love your progress Clenish, you are my hair idol, seriously. I will forever stay faithful to bunning


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 4, 2008)

Since the cantu is a leave in, is this only applied on wet hair.  Pls explain.


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Dec 4, 2008)

You can use leave-ins on wet or dry hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have started this. Hopes its worked well for me...........


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Sunshyn3.  I'm on the search for a good leave in...lol


----------



## Stella B. (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe this to be absolutely true. Managing the new growth at the root, and retaining those ends are two key factors that help your hair to grow.
Keeping the ends moisturized and protected is a good way to keep that .5 inch a month of new growth on your head!!


----------

